# Spam folder



## ccaptainhastings3 (Jul 2, 2010)

want would be the best way to grab a list of the contents of Maildir/.INBOX.Spam
so I could email a report of its contents. Wondering if I could some how get the list with mutt ?
Any pointers welcome


----------



## ccaptainhastings3 (Jul 2, 2010)

all sorted used bash

```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
for file in /usr/amrd2/mail/tt.com/info/Maildir/.INBOX.Spam/new/*; do
    egrep -h 'Date\:|X-SA-Exim-Mail-From|Subject' ${file} && echo ----------------------
done

bash /root/test.bash > /tmp/test.txt
```


----------

